# Software for Painters



## montrealpainter (Feb 18, 2015)

Has anyone out there tried out the CorkCRM software for painters?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Check out Profit Finder Pro. Helps narrow down cost of sales and has full functionality as a CRM built in. The reports are built in also and come as part of the package whereas with something like SalesForce, you'll be spending money after the fact to get your reports custom tailored to you... Or so I've heard....


----------



## 2PaintersTFD (Dec 1, 2015)

Been using the 247PRO Estimator to create painting proposals. It's easy to use, it has all the information I need without having to type in all the details. You can customize and modify the cost for the each of the task and materials. Me and my partner loves it and it does the job. 1st month is free and 29.50/monthly. It's cheaper than most software out there.

Site is currently down, but will be up soon.


----------

